# 05 530i questions



## carndog (Nov 18, 2004)

I put in an order the other day for a 530i and I checked their website and it just went to scheduled for production. How long would it typically take to arrive at a dealership in San Diego California?

Also, I noticed on some 04 525's they had several different type of rim/wheels, one was real basic, one looked standard and of course there were two other high end wheels for sports package,etc. Is that lame 04 525 wheel still available and under what conditions did that get put on a vehicle? I'm concerned that when I ordered I didn't specify wheels on my 530i and am curious what normally comes on the 530i when you choose premium package but not sport package? Any help would be cool. thanks


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

carndog said:


> I put in an order the other day for a 530i and I checked their website and it just went to scheduled for production. How long would it typically take to arrive at a dealership in San Diego California?


You are about 6~7 weeks away from your car


----------



## speedracerf4i (Jun 8, 2004)

Carndog,

Don't worry about not having chosen your wheels. It's not like you could choose them.

But since you're getting the MY05, you should get the same 17" wheel as MY04. If you opted for the sport package, then you'll get 18" x 8J all around. MY05 525i will get the 17" as standard wheels now instead of 16" you're afraid of getting.


----------



## carndog (Nov 18, 2004)

Thanks for the info guys. It's impressive that you both have 545's. I keep pulling up to new 5's to check what they are driving and I see a lot of 545's in my area and I would have thought that most people buy the 525. I tried to catch up to some woman in a 545 yesterday to see what she had and she was flying down the freeway at about 90.

Another question: Does anyone know what the extended warranty options are and what the costs should be? Are they negotiable? Is it cheaper to buy the extended warranty now or buy it before the warranty expires?

Thanks again, Carndog


----------



## 120yz (Nov 12, 2004)

oh no you should get 545 my man... 545 heck a lot better in the engine (its got a new one, you see), of course gas mileage would be a problem...


----------



## lcc014 (Apr 9, 2004)

Mine took 2 weeks to go thru the production, then 2 weeks for the transport (shipped to USA) and about 2 weeks to get to my dealer in Boston.

So, all together took me 7 weeks from the date I placed the order in dealer.

Ching-Ho Cheng


----------

